# C2Motorsports 2.5L QuickFlow SRI GROUP BUY (20% off)



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

I am putting together a group buy for the C2Motorsports QuickFlow short runner intake manifold for the 2.5 liter 5 cylinder. We are going to be offering five of these at 20% off of our retail cost, which would put them right at $799.










-Designed to fit VW 2.5L Inline 5 cyl motor

-2005-2012 Rabbit/Golf/Jetta/Passat/New Beetle

-100% NO MODIFICATION bolt-on design

-TB retains OEM location for intake compatibility

-Reuse factory fuel rail and injectors

-Reuse factory mounting bolts

-Reuse factory intake gaskets

-Reuse factory throttle body gaskets

-Supplied throttle body bolts

-Supplied vacuum fittings


Here is a dyno sheet of one we had on our dyno, the mods were C2Motorsports SRI, C2Motorsports SRI tune, OBX Header, C2Motorsports 3" exhaust, and Neuspeed intake.











*TLDR Version:* Group buy of 5 people for the C2Motorsports SRI for $799.

E-mail [email protected] for more information or to get you on the list!

CLICK HERE to join in on the C2Motorsports SRI group buy!!
*
THE GROUP BUY IS FULL! THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO PLACED AN ORDER! *


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

You say itll fit 2012 Jettas, but I thought none of the current SRIs were revised for the lace of space on the passenger side related to the addition of traditional powersteering... Am I wrong or has one been fitted yet on a MKVI Jetta?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

itskohler said:


> You say itll fit 2012 Jettas, but I thought none of the current SRIs were revised for the lace of space on the passenger side related to the addition of traditional powersteering... Am I wrong or has one been fitted yet on a MKVI Jetta?


Honestly, I have not personally had a chance to inspect the 2012 Jetta. The SRI will fit anything without the goofy power steering hose. I believe the pictures on the website are pretty descriptive. If anyone has a question about whether it will fit their car I will be more than happy to let them know if it will or not.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Great deal guys I have been happy with mine for almost a year now. :thumbup:

Same deal with turbo kits?  Oh my wife would kill me never mind...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ugh so tempting


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

The IRS is getting my SRI money. Ugh. Maybe next year. :banghead:


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

What about software?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

spdfrek said:


> What about software?


Software can be purchased for this SRI at checkout :thumbup:


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

I need my tax return yesterday :banghead:


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

I need $800 damn it...


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Does this deal end when 5 people buy in on the group buy, or how long will this be going on for? Have to file my taxes, but still waiting on my w2...

No authorized dealers to flash my car in the SF Bay Area, CA? What's up with that...?


----------



## rabbit 62052 (Nov 14, 2011)

TheMysticWizard1 said:


> Does this deal end when 5 people buy in on the group buy, or how long will this be going on for? Have to file my taxes, but still waiting on my w2...
> 
> No authorized dealers to flash my car in the SF Bay Area, CA? What's up with that...?


I'm assuming it's the first five for this. No dealers in your area is where the c2ner comes in handy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

rabbit 62052 said:


> I'm assuming it's the first five for this. No dealers in your area is where the c2ner comes in handy.


Exactly!


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

So do we know for sure if this fits the 2011 jetta?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

elppe said:


> So do we know for sure if this fits the 2011 jetta?


As long as your power steering hose *DOES NOT* do this=










It will fit.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

MKVI jettas are out of this one than.


----------



## Vdubtuner9773 (Oct 23, 2012)

I was actually about to sign up, but the only thing with me is that I don't want the C2ner, nor do I wanna send my ECU in through mail.
I'd pretty much have to set up an appointment and purchase them there, right? Which means I can't really partake in this sweet deal...


----------



## elppe (Apr 16, 2011)

itskohler said:


> MKVI jettas are out of this one than.


:thumbdown: yup


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Still tempting.


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm in ordered earlier


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

I need money. I'm gonna go get some scratch offs. :screwy:


----------



## Vdubtuner9773 (Oct 23, 2012)

Skaffles said:


> I need money. I'm gonna go get some scratch offs. :screwy:


Or sell girl scouts cookies. Haha

I figured more people would be all over this......quick.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I think people are waiting for there tax return that is coming a little latter than normal.

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## Vdubtuner9773 (Oct 23, 2012)

vwluger22 said:


> I think people are waiting for there tax return that is coming a little latter than normal.
> 
> Sent from a phone booth.


True that. I work two jobs and the main one had my w2's to me suuuuuper quick. The other one? Just got it couple days ago. Now I gotta wait for them to come in too.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Not sure how to tell my wife that I need one. Just in case, how much would the software update be, including the stage 1 update?


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

If you already have the software from them the upgrade is just 100 dollars I was told


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

This deal is going to happen even if you don't get five people correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

define your self said:


> This deal is going to happen even if you don't get five people correct?


The group buy is for a quantity of 5 people. I dont think we will have any problem filling this up.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

Vdubtuner9773 said:


> I was actually about to sign up, but the only thing with me is that I don't want the C2ner, nor do I wanna send my ECU in through mail.
> I'd pretty much have to set up an appointment and purchase them there, right? Which means I can't really partake in this sweet deal...


whats wrong with c2ner?


----------



## Vdubtuner9773 (Oct 23, 2012)

darkorb said:


> whats wrong with c2ner?


Absolutely nothing! Haha
I'm just really weird with well.....everything.
I wanna go down there and enjoy the drive; get the final feel of my car before transformation. Then I wanna chit chat with doods and really get that experience of sharing a mutual passion with others who feel the same. I really want to get the Jetta on the dyno, so I have some numbers to go by also.

Miles on my car= milestones. Every mile is a new memory, you know?
This whole thing is a huge journey and I'm loving the good and the bad.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

Vdubtuner9773 said:


> Absolutely nothing! Haha
> I'm just really weird with well.....everything.
> I wanna go down there and enjoy the drive; get the final feel of my car before transformation. Then I wanna chit chat with doods and really get that experience of sharing a mutual passion with others who feel the same. I really want to get the Jetta on the dyno, so I have some numbers to go by also.
> 
> ...


Ah k. Makes sense, sounds like the perfect plan haha :beer:


----------



## pylon80 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi there, so this is my first post
I have a 07 Rabbit with C2tune and a CAI, I have been thinking about the C2 SRI last year but thought it was too pricey. But we now have a dyno sheet  so it is even more tempting.
I was wondering how the cranckcase ventilation is handled when you have the SRI. C2's website mentions a catch can which I am not familiar at all with. Is that absolutely required?
Thanks!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

pylon80 said:


> I was wondering how the cranckcase ventilation is handled when you have the SRI. C2's website mentions a catch can which I am not familiar at all with. Is that absolutely required?
> Thanks!


:wave:

So you don't have to have a catch can but BFI does have a very nice setup for the 2.5. There are a few other options you could do. The option I went with was to remove the hose turn it around so it faces the back of the engine. Purchased some rubber hose from the automotive store that fit the oem plastic piece and ran it down the exhaust tunnel to just past the cat. I have been running it like this for a year now and no ill effect that I have noticed other than I get a vapor smell when sitting idle for a bit.


----------



## pylon80 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you for the quick answer!
I am still wondering what the stock intake manifold has, that the SRI mani is missing? I thought the SRI mani was just a much better breathing version of the stock part but obviously it implies trading the stock "PCV capability" for something else.
BFI catch can looks pretty neat though


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

The stock is setup up to vent from the valve cover to the intake mani. You could go that route if you want I believe there is a extra port that you could use for that. There where a few people that did that with there um mani and the hose would collapse. That's why most vent to a catch can or other methods. 

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm ordering one of those billet valve covers to go with this setup. Will I still need a catch can to go with this or will the breather filter for the valve cover be fine? And which method would be better overall breather or catch can?


----------



## pylon80 (Feb 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> The stock is setup up to vent from the valve cover to the intake mani. You could go that route if you want I believe there is a extra port that you could use for that. There where a few people that did that with there um mani and the hose would collapse. That's why most vent to a catch can or other methods.


The SRI mani must be creating a bigger suction than stock. Did anyone try searching for a stronger hose in order to avoid the extra expense of the catch can (and also venting vapor to the atmosphere)? Sorry to insist but that catch can is $$ plus the idea of retaining the cranckcase ventilation system that the car was designed with is tempting.


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

Vwluger, how much oil loss are you seeing with the down draft? Also you have it plumbed to the exhaust correct?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

hazard520 said:


> I'm ordering one of those billet valve covers to go with this setup. Will I still need a catch can to go with this or will the breather filter for the valve cover be fine? And which method would be better overall breather or catch can?


Either will be fine from what I have seen on here. I dont have technical data that I can pass along. But I trust IE and if thats how they're offering it then i wouldn't worry to much.



pylon80 said:


> The SRI mani must be creating a bigger suction than stock. Did anyone try searching for a stronger hose in order to avoid the extra expense of the catch can (and also venting vapor to the atmosphere)? Sorry to insist but that catch can is $$ plus the idea of retaining the cranckcase ventilation system that the car was designed with is tempting.


Yes some people have had ok success with a metal coil wrapped around it.



define your self said:


> Vwluger, how much oil loss are you seeing with the down draft? Also you have it plumbed to the exhaust correct?


Not anymore oil lose than normal if any very slightly. No it is no routed into the exhaust.


Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

Thanks man I'm trying to decide what I'm going to do my self so far it only looks like we have three people Hope we can get all five


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

If this is still available by the time the tax return gets in, i may be moving on it. :thumbup:


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

We hit five yet?


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm in if I can get the money. Time to have sex with 8 really fat chicks for 100 each!


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Update on status please. Very anxious to get this


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

hazard who is doing your install?


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Gonna take a shot at it myself. I'm not to bad with car stuff and if i get in a jam with it i got a friend that works on cars to help out. How bout you?


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

I wanted to but i dint have any place to do so I'm using rustys in toms river


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

I hear ya. Well if my install goes smooth and yours isn't on yet if you went to head up my way your welcome to use my driveway and I'll help you out.


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

Thanks man, hoping we get them by end of month...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

We have one more place to fill. There have been a few people waiting for taxes, so as soon as those roll in im sure we will be all full. We are still anticipating them around the end of the month. I have everyone's e-mail addresses and I will update everyone within the next few days when I have a more concrete ETA.


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

Woohoo! Number five right here, yup, this guy, just ordered!:thumbup:


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

YOU just made four other dudes very happy, now just waiting for


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Mike GoFast said:


> Woohoo! Number five right here, yup, this guy, just ordered!:thumbup:


You're the man! :beer:


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

hazard520 said:


> You're the man! :beer:


 After speaking with C2 on Monday I decided to finally pull the trigger, now I just nee to order a c2ner :thumbup:


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yea c2ner is my next mod to save for.


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey guys, what are your thoughts on larger MAF housing/throttle bodies? How about fueling? Is there enough air drawn from the SRI to where you may want to consider fueling upgrades?


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

Fuel upgrades are pointless to my knowledge right now unless you run e85 which I am Not sure if there is an SRI tune with the e85


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Fuel upgrades arent needed for the SRI. The injectors that are in it are more than enough for the SRI and the tune. 

Everyone who is in on the group buy: I will be sending out an e-mail today with updates for everyone. Thanks!


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

Looking forward to the news


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

Woot can't wait to receive and install it.

It's gonna be fun with the turbo


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Just recived mine today cant wait to install it. Did anyone else get theirs yet? Was it supposed to come with a vacuum fitting and bolts cause I didnt get any hardware with mine


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

I haven't gotten mine, my tracking number doesn't even work...


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Got my tracking number yesrerday and it wasnt active checked it again this morning and said it was out for delivery.


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Found the bolts and fittings. there's a lot of paper wrap around the sri in the box it was lost in there lol. Make sure when you get it to check the wrap


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for The heads up- I'm wondering what the holdup with mine is considering we're only 30 miles away from each other


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

So as for the whole Jetta VI issue -- is it just a matter of that little elbow thing being in the way, or the whole pump jawn? 

Green circle, or whole red circle? 










If it is a matter of just the pump outlet, I will have my shop just redo the piece entirely and attempt a fitment... Essentially, what are the measurements of the whole plenum/tubular part so I can compare and measure myself? 

Would love to see if this fits and if the solution is that simple, I don't mind paying double the retail just to freaking make it work.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I think it's the whole pump.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

itskohler said:


> I think it's the whole pump.


 Blargurglylerlyerl......


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

SimpleStaple said:


> Blargurglylerlyerl......


 I am searching for the post that had this discussed, but I am dead ass tired and stopped caring.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

itskohler said:


> I am searching for the post that had this discussed, but I am dead ass tired and stopped caring.


 No worries, thanks Kohler

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

